# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Giao thông chỉ có ở Việt Nam

## mrvuong198x

Tiếp tục theo chân cánh săn ảnh để có được những bức ảnh hài hước "độc nhất vô nhị" ở Việt Nam.

 
 Ngồi cho êm mông  :Big Grin:   

 
chi co o viet nam Thay cho xe kéo :d  

 
 Thế này vẫn chất được thêm nữa đấy  :Big Grin:   




 Tìm bạn chat nhanh nhất

----------


## candy152011

Hic..Đúng là việt nam mình.. :Big Grin:

----------

